# propane gauge magnet on co2 tank?



## sirdee (Dec 7, 2010)

Just wondering if those propane gauge magnets that tell the level of propane left in the tank would work for a co2 tank. Since the liquid co2 should be colder than the air in the tank my guess is it would work.... any comments?


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't think so as the temp of the gas inside the tank is same temp as the air above it which is the same as the air outside the tank. Many of the propane gauges measure temp differentials when they are in use. As the gas is boiling off inside the tank there is then a lowering in temp. Co2 leaves a tank so slowly that it is unlikey to show any temp differences. I will be enquiring at the B-B-Q store though as some gauges may work differenly. The best way still is to weigh your tank. Co2 is measured on weight. If know the weight of your empty tank, and the weight when its full, ie 5lb, 10lb then do the math on the scale.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you have a pressure gauge on your tank, it should say at 700psi. When it drops to 600psi (or 500psi), your CO2 is fast depleting.


----------

